# TT(Non)OC Trackday



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

After the sad news that the TTOC trackday is cancelled, is anyone interested in a TTOC outing to another trackday ?
It would mean roughing it with lesser makes :? , but I'm sure we could cope :lol: 
I had such a good time at Castle Combe last year, I was really looking forward to this year's at Mallory. 
I have no preference on where I go, but if you do, then let it be known here.

Mr L


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why not come along to Audi driver inter next Saturday at Castle Combe there is a track day as part of the event


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Sadly I'm working next weekend :?

Mr L


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

A few proposed dates/venues - 
25/11 Goodwood 98db limit open pitlane #169
26/11 Donnington Park 98 db limit open pitlane ? #99
Brands Hatch 101db limit open pitlane ? #259
Oulton Park 105 db limit open pitlane? # 159
01/12 Oulton Park 105db limit open pitlane #149
02/12 Bedford Autodrome 101db limit open pitlane #169
Castle Combe 100db limit open pitlane? #150
Silverstone
Snetterton 106db limit open pitlane #129
03/12 Cadwell Park 101db limit open pitlane #99
09/12 Goodwood 98 db limit open pitlane #160
Elvington 105 db limit open pitlane #95

Let me know what you think.

Mr L


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I would be up for it. However it would have to be during the week as i have to much work on over the weekend. Even then i cant be sure with my mum being in hospital most of my free time is taken up.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Not sure how welcome we would be but the Seat boys are 'organising' a trip to Snetterton in early December for Â£99 - actually I think it's a bookatrack day or something but they've got lots of people going.

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97548

an it's actually down as a Novice Track Day here:
http://www.motorsportvision.co.uk/snett ... l&type=Car


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I really fancy some track action, i'm best during the day also (ideally not a Monday or Wednesday)
Craig


----------



## tris (Oct 20, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Not sure how welcome we would be but the Seat boys are 'organising' a trip to Snetterton in early December for Â£99 - actually I think it's a bookatrack day or something but they've got lots of people going.
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97548
> 
> ...


You are all very welcome to join in the fun 
so far most of us are from seat cupra.net but there is a few from club gti & vagweb
i will need your names and what car you have before you phone in to book 
any probs let me no
ps we dont care who you are what you drive as long as your friendly to everyone


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

tris,

who else from ******** is going? I'd be interested plus a friend with an A6 TDI :roll: expressed an interest too...


----------



## tris (Oct 20, 2006)

Chip_iTT said:


> tris,
> 
> who else from ******** is going? I'd be interested plus a friend with an A6 TDI :roll: expressed an interest too...


Nobody so far


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you're going to Snetterton make sure you have fresh fluid and loads of pad material left. When I was there a number of cars did their brakes.

Here's a little vid showing what happens :


----------



## tris (Oct 20, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> If you're going to Snetterton make sure you have fresh fluid and loads of pad material left. When I was there a number of cars did their brakes.
> 
> Here's a little vid showing what happens :


thanks for that good video


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> If you're going to Snetterton make sure you have fresh fluid and loads of pad material left. When I was there a number of cars did their brakes.
> 
> Here's a little vid showing what happens :


I love the fade to black at ( I presume  ) the end :wink: .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That wasn't the end. I let it cool down, went out again....and ended up with metal on metal as the pads ran out! :roll: :lol:


----------



## tris (Oct 20, 2006)

not good will get mine serviced before


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> That wasn't the end. I let it cool down, went out again....and ended up with metal on metal as the pads ran out! :roll: :lol:


scoTTy still blames it on having a lardy for a passenger  :wink: can't think who :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

At least he made up for it with some good photos! :wink: :lol:


----------

